# New Skaven toys



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I played a 2,999-point game Saturday night -- my Skaven vs. Ogre Kingdoms. First of all, you gotta love 173 Skaven models vs. 30 Ogre models! LOL

I wanted to let Skaven players know that the combo of a Screaming Bell and a Plague Furnace make for an awesome force to be reckoned with! 

I had the Screaming Bell pushed by 30 Stormvermin, and more or less copied the White Dwarf battle report unit with 50 Plague Monks pushing the Plague Furnace.

The Plague Furnace is just amazing. And, if you cast Bless with Filth on the Monks, you've got Unbreakable, Frenzied troops with Poisoned attacks. Woo, hoo!

The game was a tie/close loss because I couldn't take out his three-Rhinox unit before they flanked the Plague Furnace. BUT, I did roll 11 shots with one of my Ratling Guns and shredded one of the Rhinoxes! LOL

The second game was my 2,999 points of Skaven and 2,999 points of Chaos Daemons vs. 5,998 points of Lizardmen (two Slann -- shudder). My side won that game.

Also, the new Doomwheel is excellent, too!

I rolled really well, so didn't get any of the enjoyable Skaven malfunctions. But, I'm sure that the dice will turn on me with comical results soon enough!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, but I need to PAINT all those skavenses! RatsRats and more RATS! I'm going with 2000 20 monks, 30 clanrats as pushers. Cause that's what's ready right now.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, but painting the rats has suddenly gotten ever-so-much easier!

Army Painter now has "Rat Fur" primer! Woo, hoo!

http://www.thearmypainter.com/

Try to get more Monks when you can; their lack of an armor save can lead to them getting mowed down easily.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

True, but it's what I've got. 30 is the number I want eventually. However, the storm banner usually evens out that little problem, for the time I need it to work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormvermin are worthless, tbh. Clan Rats do it all better (Soaking in shots), and Plague Monks do armour better. Trip Furnace+Skrolk works perfectly for me.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've always found it interesting when gamers express their personal opinion or taste as holy writ.

"Stormvermin are worthless." Well then, I guess every Skaven player who fields them is just a total doofus?

Or, perhaps it's possible that one person has had really bad luck with a particular unit -- or perhaps hasn't played that unit in the most-efficient manner -- and therefore is biased against said unit.

I have found the Stormvermin to be excellent troops, both on their own and pushing a Screaming Bell. In the 5,998-point game on Saturday, the solo unit of 30 I fielded plowed its way through a Kroxigor/Skink unit, and two Saurus units. The 30-rat unit pushing the Bell stuck in with one of the Slann and Temple Guard units and held their own quite nicely.

Does this mean I think that Stormvermin are the greatest thing since sliced bread? It does not. It means that they are a good unit, I used them wisely, and the dice gods did not frown on me. 

In the next game, if they get blown away by 5 Dark Elf crossbowmen, will it mean that they are worthless? No, it will not. It will mean that I had some bad luck with dice rolls and my opponent probably had some good luck with his rolls.

What is probably most important is that I really, really like the models (the previous version perhaps even more than the new ones). And, I love the idea of fielding what are essentially Rats in Shining (well, Grimy and Rusty) Armor. I think that that IS the coolest thing since sliced bread.


Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Way to take things out of context. I'm not I should really bother replying to that attitude, b

Saying something as effective because a S4 unit killed a T2 unit is... yeah...

If you love them that much, considering the far better option of Clanrats with Spears and Shields for a fraction of the cost (for 30, it's 150, compared to 210), but just use the same models. However, I will conceed that the Magic Banner and Access to the Pile is pretty good.


----------



## Uneven Edge (Mar 30, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Stormvermin are worthless, tbh. Clan Rats do it all better (Soaking in shots), and Plague Monks do armour better. Trip Furnace+Skrolk works perfectly for me.


I can see how the two are balanced, as their costs are pretty much even. However, while Plague monks do get better toughness (and a ludicrous amount of attacks, if I must say) I don't think they can make the Stormvermin, as you quite bluntly put it, erm... obsolete. Stormvermin have a better chance to hit (though considering probability PMs may in truth have it better, but I'm no good at that sort of math), they hit harder (hooray halberds!), they actually get an armour save, and (as previously stated) have access to myriad more goodies than the PMs. They can also get a weapon attachment, which I think is spiffy. (Ratling guns for the humorous win/lose!)

As for Lord Skrolk, I don't know that spending almost a quarter of your available points on one model is terribly efficient. I'm still rather new to Wargaming in general, and a fresh face to Warhammer FB specifically, but spending that many points on one model seems a waste. Then again, I'm even hesitant to include a Screaming Bell in a 2k list for that same reason. Though a Screaming Bell does do a lot more (what with attached Grey Seer and all).

Please enlighten me as to what makes Skrolk a dessicated messiah (and worth his point cost).

Edit: Oh criminy! I completely forgot you mentioned clanrats! I'm sorry. Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to fielding obnoxious numbers of those guys. (I found out today that, in just a 500 pt list, one can field two units of 20 Clanrats screened by two units of skaven slaves, and still have points enough for some nastiness!) While yes you can get more attacks (and reasonably more survivability) by giving them spear and shield, I don't know that they can equal Stormvermin. I mean, that's what makes SV elite, right? You spend noticably more in points, but you get that back in hitting power, survivability, and a magic banner (yeah, I know, repeat of a repeat, but still, it's worth mentioning).


----------

